# Darkfall Online - Guide



## spectrumizer (21. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*.: Darkfall Online :: Anfänger Guide :.*
Version 1.5 - Stand: 18.06.2010 15:10​*Übersicht*

Vorwort
Grundlegendes
Rassen
Charaktererstellung
Interface
Steuerung
Erste Schritte
Charakter-Training & Skills
Reittiere
Harvesting & Crafting
Magie
Spielweisen
Lernkurve
Überlebenstipps
Nützliche Links
Abschluss
Änderungen
*1.) Vorwort*

Diesen Guide wollte ich schon viel früher schreiben. Allerdings hab ich Darkfall dann nach ~4 Monaten spielen erstmal wieder eingemottet, da ich den Spaß daran verloren hab. Ein Grund war das massive Grinding, um die Skills hoch zu bekommen. Der andere war, dass 1) es etliche Spieler gab, die viel früher angefangen haben und alles mögliche an, damals noch vorhandenen, Exploits (Acid Pool, Rigor Pyramide, ...), Cheats und Macros benutzt haben, um ihre Skills innerhalb kürzester Zeit hochzubekommen. Und 2) so ziemlich jeder Spieler in einer Gilde fast permanent an der (sog.) "Bloodwall" stand, um entweder passive Fähigkeiten hochzubekommen oder seinerseits wiederum die Spieler, die AFK an der Wand standen, benutzt hat, um seine Waffen- oder Magieskills zu pushen. Anders blieb man in den Clankriegen leider auch nicht konkurrenzfähig. Und der spielerische Anspruch war mir dabei zu gering.

Nun sind einige Patches ins Land gegangen und demnächst soll auch die zweite Free Expansion kommen. Das Grinding wurde massivst reduziert. Der Skillzuwachs an PvE Gegnern ist nun 3 bis 6 mal höher, als der durch Spieler. Dh man skillt nun durch PvE 3-6x schneller als durch die Bloodwall. Das ist wirklich eine grundlegende und notwendig Verbesserung gewesen!

Ich hoffe, Aventurine bastelt demnächst noch was am Skill-Cap und evtl. auch ein Skill-Verlust durch Tode oder durch vernachlässigen dieser Fähigkeit. Das würde die ganze spaßige Sache noch runder machen.

Weiterhin muß ich erwähnen, dass ich diesen Guide mit dem Kenntnisstand von vor ~3 Monaten schreibe. Bis Juli hab ich aktiv gespielt und seither sind einige Patches gekommen, wodurch das eine oder andere evtl. wieder veraltet oder ungültig ist. Hab letzten Sonntag wieder reaktiviert, meinen alten Alfar Char gelöscht und mir einen neuen Mahirim erstellt.

Sollten Teile aus dem Guide veraltet, falsch oder ungültig geworden sein, bitte ich einfach um korrigierende Kommentare.

*2.) Grundlegendes*

Darkfall Online ist ein junges, PvP-fokusiertes und noch recht unbekanntes Spiel. Es unterscheidet sich stark von den MMOs, die man bisher so vom "Main Stream"-Markt kennt. Es ist ein sogenanntes "Sandbox MMO", eine Spielwelt in der man seinen Charakter (fast) uneingeschränkt entwickeln und entfalten kann. Ebenso wie in einem Sandkasten. Man hat einen Haufen Sand, einen Eimer, eine Schippe und eine Harke und kann daraus das bauen, was die Fantasie und die verfügbaren Elemente hergeben.
Es gibt keine Erfahrungspunkte durch das Töten von Gegnern oder durch das Erfüllen von Quests. Es gibt auch keine Level, wofür man diese brauchen könnte. Stattdessen wird dein Charakter dadurch verbessert, indem er aktive und passive Fähigkeiten durch Benutzen trainiert. Dadurch sind auch "Klassensysteme" überflüssig. Aber dazu später mehr.

Was noch wichtig wäre, Darkfall Online bietet ein "Full Loot"-System. Das heisst, dass alles was dein Gegner (oder du selbst) zum Zeitpunkt seines Ablebens im Inventar und am Körper trug, ist für alle anderen plünderbar. Das gilt sowohl für PvE Gegner, als auch für PvP Gegner. Für dich selbst heisst das: Wenn du stirbst, verlierst du alles, was du bei dir hattest.

Das gilt ebenso für Reittiere, Schiffe und Flöße. Wenn du mitten in einer Stadt unter (fremden) Spielern von deinem Mount abspringst, wundere dich nicht, wenn jemand anderes plötzlich draufspringt und, sich bedankend, davon reitet. Hier gilt: Wer's klaut und es überlebt, darf's behalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und: In Darkfall Online gibt es keinerlei Instanzierungen, auch nicht für Dungeons. Die ganze Welt ist offen und für jeden überall zugänglich.

Würde man das Spiel mit anderen MMOs vergleichen müssen, könnte man sagen, dass es "Ultima Online" sehr ähnlich ist. "EVE Online" könnte man hier auch nennen, mit dem großen Unterschied, dass EVE in einer SciFi Umgebung angesiedelt ist.

*3.) Rassen*

In der Welt von Agon gibt es sechs Rassen. Der Übersicht wegen nenne ich nur deren Namen und verlinke dazu auf die Darkfall Online Seite, wo detailierte Informationen und Beschreibungen zu finden sind.

Alfar of Nagast
Dwarves of Dvergheim
Humans of Mercia
Mahirim of the Tribelands
Mirdain of Mirendil
Orks of Morak
Zur Zeit sind nur die Allianzen zwischen den Rassen nennenswert. In kommenden Patches sollen jedoch bald schon die Rassenfähigkeiten implementiert werden. Welche das genau sind, weiß ich persönlich jedoch nicht wirklich. Gerüchte sagen, dass zB die Alfar zu Fuß dann die schnellsten sind oder die Mahirim eine Art "Mount Modus" haben, welcher es ihnen ermöglicht, auch ohne Mount so schnell zu rennen und wohl auch in der Form zu kämpfen. Abwarten ...

Die Alfar haben keinerlei Allianzen zu anderen Rassen. Oder kurz gesagt: In der Lore von Agon kann niemand die Alfar leiden und die Alfar wiederum können auch niemanden leiden, nichtmal sich selbst untereinander. Klingt lustig, ist aber wirklich so.

Die Zwerge sind mit den Menschen und den Mirdain alliert. Andersrum genauso.

Die Orks und die Mahirim verstehen und akzeptieren sich, was weitestgehend an der ähnlichen Mentalität liegt. Beide Rassen sind Jäger, Kämpfer und Herausforderer. Für die Orks ist die ganze Welt ein Kriegsschauplatz und für die Mahirim ist die ganze Welt ein riesengroßes Jagdrevier, wo nur der stärkere überlebt. Und da finden sich die beiden Rassen.

Allianzen bedeuten, dass ihr mit Spielern aus diesen Rassen im "Race Alliance"-Chat Völkerübergreifend sprechen könnt, ihr könnt die Städte und Außenposten der jeweiligen Allianzrasse besuchen und nutzen und ihr könnt zusammen Quests erledigen.

Mit Rassen ausserhalb der Allianz kann man aber natürlich auch interagieren, Gruppen bilden, Handel treiben, Quests machen, in Dungeons gehen, etc. Die einzige Einschränkung ist, dass der Spieler nicht in die Städte oder an Außenposten kommt, ohne von den Wachtürmen abgeschossen zu werden.

*4.) Charaktererstellung*

In Darkfall Online ist die Charaktererstellung (leider) eingeschränkt auf einen Charakter pro Server. Wer gerne twinkt, wird hier also weniger glücklich werden. Im Grunde ist das aber auch nicht zwingend nötig, da durch fehlende Spezialisierungen einem einzigen Charakter immer und zu jeder Zeit alle Wege und Möglichkeiten offen stehen. Wer also seinen Char als Tank spielen will, braucht nur verstärkt Fähigkeiten wie Parry, Rigor, Defense, One Hand Sword / Axe / Mace, etc. zu trainieren. Und wer daraus dann später lieber einen Magier oder Necro machen will, beschäftigt sich eben damit, nun diese Skills zu pushen. Das gilt auch für's Crafting.

Wenn ihr euch für eine Rasse entschieden habt, gibts zur grundlegenden Auswahl und Gestaltung nichts zu sagen. Vielleicht erwähnenswert ein nettes Feature: Ihr könnt eurem Charakter einen Vor- und Nachnamen geben. Aber sonst ist alles Geschmackssache.

*5.) Interface*

Das Interface von Darkfall Online ist leider noch etwas "Old School" und rückständig. Viele Stimmen im Forum versuchen allerdings schon Aventurine zum Überarbeiten zu bewegen.

So gibt es leider nur eine Hotbar und die ist nur vertikal. Allerdings hat sie 10 Seiten, die über Shift-1 bis Shift-0 umschaltbar sind. In den Optionen könnt ihr auch Hotkeys für bestimmte Hotbarslots, unabhängig von der aktiven Seite, vergeben. Das macht das Ganze wieder erträglicher. Auch sind alle Fenster verschiebbar, die Größe lässt sich ändern, sie lassen sich festpinnen, damit sie im Spielmodus noch sichtbar bleiben und man kann auch deren Transparenz einstellen.

Um zwischen dem Spielmodus und dem GUI Modus zu wechseln, ist standardmäßig die *rechte Maustaste* vergeben.

Im _Spielmodus_ könnt ihr euren Charakter steuern und Aktionen ausführen. Im _GUI Modus_ könnt ihr das Interface bearbeiten, Informationen über euren Charakter abrufen, das Inventar bearbeiten und benutzen, Skills der Hotbar zuweisen, das Journal einsehen (Quests, Gilden, Socials, ...), etc.

*Das Journal* ist mit das wichtigste was ihr im Laufe des Spiels braucht. Hier werden Quests aufgelistet, PvP- und PvE-Statistiken können eingesehen werden und hier wird auch die Friendlist verwaltet.

Technisch-kundige werden hier erkennen, dass es sich um eine browserähnliche Oberfläche handelt - Was sie hinter den Kulissen auch tatsächlich ist und das merkt man auch an der Geschwindigkeit. Scheinbar ruft das Spiel intern Webseiten vom DFO-Server ab und stellt sie dar. Ist nicht sehr innovativ, aber es funktioniert und man kann damit arbeiten.

Wie schon gesagt: Alle hoffen, dass Aventurine das Interface nochmal überarbeitet. Denke, das wird in naher Zukunft auch passieren.

Das nächste was wichtig ist, sind die beiden Fenster *Skills* und *Spells*. Unter Skills könnt ihr sehen, wie weit welche aktive und passive Fähigkeit ausgebaut ist, dort findet ihr auch die beiden wichtigen _Rest_ und _Revive_ Skills und könnt auf eure _Crafting_ Skills zugreifen. Dazu später aber mehr.

*6.) Steuerung*

Standardmäßig sind für den Spielmodus folgende Tasten für folgende Aktionen vergeben. Der Übersicht wegen liste ich nur die am häufigsten Benutzten auf.


*Richtungstasten:* W, S, A, D*Springen:* Space*Ducken:* C*Geduckt bleiben:* Alt-C*Rennen:* Shift*Waffe ziehen/wegstecken:* R*Schlagrichtung wechseln (Horizontal <> Vertikal):* T*Angreifen:* linke Maustaste*Block / Parry:* V*Benutzen:* F*Erw. Benutzen:* G*Rucksack:* B*Paperdoll:* P*Weltkarte:* M*Auto Walk:* Num*Revive:* Y*Gank:* X
Ich persönlich hab mir nur zwei Sachen umgestellt: Block / Parry ist bei mir auf der rechten Maustaste. Und zum Umschalten zw. Spiel und GUI hab ich TAB vergeben. Das war mir sonst zuviel Fingerakrobatik, im Kampf mit WSAD zu laufen und gleichzeitig noch V zu halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Einstellmöglichkeiten erreicht ihr über den *GUI Modus* -> _Options_ -> _Input Bindings_.

Wichtig ist auch folgendes:

- Wenn ihr angreifen wollt, müßt ihr dazu eine Waffe angelegt und gezogen haben. Waffen und Schilde anlegen könnt ihr entweder durch Doppelklick auf das Item im Rucksack, durch ziehen des Items in die Paperdoll oder durch ziehen des Items in einen Hotbar-Slot und durch drücken der Hotbar-Taste. Wie oben schon aufgelistet: Wenn ihr die Waffe angelegt habt, müßt ihr sie mit *R* ziehen. Bei Zaubern müßt ihr vorher einen Zauberstab anlegen und (einmalig) noch den Zauberspruch (aus dem *Spells* Fenster) wählen, den ihr derzeit benutzen wollt.

- Wenn ihr einen Grabstein plündern wollt, lauft ran, sodass ein Hand-Symbol links neben dem "Here <Name> rests in peace" erscheint. Steckt eure Waffe weg (R), öffnet euren Rucksack ( und drückt Benutzen (F). Ein Fenster mit dem Rucksack des gefallenen Gegners geht auf und ihr müßt nun jedes Item aus dem Rucksack des Gegners in euren Rucksack ziehen. Auto Loot gibts nicht. Aber immerhin seit dem letzten Patch Auto Stacking von Resourcen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kleines Update:* Seit einer der letzten Patches ist es nicht mehr nötig, die Waffe erst wegzustecken, um Dinge zu benutzen, mit NPCs zu sprechen oder aufs Mount zu steigen. Wenn eine Waffe gezogen ist, wird sie automatisch weggesteckt und dann die Aktion ausgeführt.

*7.) Erste Schritte*

Wenn ihr das erste mal ins Spiel einsteigt, seht ihr ein kleines Tutorial Fenster vor euch, was euch die gröbsten Dinge erklärt. Das anzuschauen und durchzulesen sollte das erste sein, was ihr macht.

Das nächste, ihr öffnet euer *Skills* Fenster (GUI Modus), sucht unter _General Skills_ die beiden Fähigkeiten *Rest* und *Revive* und zieht euch die Icons in die Hotbar.

_Rest_ wird dazu benötigt, um euren Charakter auszuruhen, um Lebenspunkte, Ausdauer und Mana wiederherzustellen. Umso besser ihr rasten lernt, umso schneller regeniert sich euer Charakter. Es gibt zwar Essen, Lebens-, Mana- und Ausdauertränke. Jedoch ist Essen nur sowas wie ein "Heal over Time", um einen Kampf zu beeinflussen und stellt auch kein Mana wieder her.
Ich hab zB lange gebraucht, bis ich diesen Skill - erst durch einen Hinweis von 'nem Spieler - entdeckt hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Revive_ (Hotkey Y) ist dazu da, um gefallene Spielercharaktere wiederzubeleben. Steckt eure Waffe weg, schaut auf euren Gegner, drückt Y und linke Maustaste.
Wird euch am Anfang wenig kümmern, aber jetzt wisst ihr, dass es sowas gibt und wozu man es braucht!

Das Gegenstück dazu ist _Gank_ (Hotkey X). Wenn ihr gefallenen Spielern den letzten Gnadenstoß geben wollt, legt eine Waffe an, zieht sie, schaut auf euren Gegner, drückt X und dann linke Maustaste. Feierabend!

Das dritte was ihr macht ist, eure Startwaffe aus eurem Rucksack ( anzulegen.

Und das vierte: Öffnet im GUI Modus euer *Spells* Fenster -> Lesser Magic und zieht euch die beiden Zauber *Mana Missile* und *Heal Self* in die Hotbar. Das ist eure Startmagie

Nun seid ihr erstmal soweit Startklar.

Wenn ihr möchtet, werft auch mal einen Blick in die *Player Stats* Anzeige (GUI Modus). Dort seht ihr die Attribute eures Charakters. Wenn ihr mit der Maus über die jeweiligen Eigenschaften fahrt, erhaltet ihr eine Information wofür diese nützlich sind.


*Strength (Stärke):* + Schaden für Nahkampfwaffen
+ Starker Einfluss auf Lebenspunkte
 *Vitality (Vitalität):* + Einfluss auf Lebenspunkte
+ Ausdauer
+ Schutz vor Giften
+ Schutz vor Blutungen
 *Dexterity (Geschicklichkeit):* + Schaden für Bogen
+ Schutz vor Flächenschaden
 *Quickness (Schnelligkeit):* + Nahkampfgeschwindigkeit
+ Bogengeschwindigkeit
+ Schutz vor Nahkampf- und Bogenangriffen
+ Starker Einfluss auf Ausdauer
 *Intelligence (Intelligenz):* + Zauberschaden
+ Starker Einfluss auf max. Mana
+ Schutz vor mentalen Angriffen (hilft nicht gegen Flamer oder Trolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
 *Wisdom (Weisheit):* + Crafting
+ Harvesting
+ Starker Einfluss auf max. Mana
+ Schutz vor Flüchen
So, nun erstmal genug der Theorie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wechselt in den *Spielmodus* und schaut euch in eurem Umkreis um. In eurer Nähe muss ein NPC mit "... _the Councelor_" im Namen stehen, zu dem ihr lauft. Wenn ihr davor steht, drückt Benutzen (F). Ein Fenster öffnet sich, wählt oben den Reiter "Quests" und ihr seht eure verfügbaren Startquests. Der Rest sollte erstmal selbsterklärend sein.

Die Quests in den Startgebieten dienen dazu, euch in die grundlegensten Elemente des Spiels einzuführen. So lernt ihr darüber die Grundlagen des Kampfes, des Harvestings (Sammeln von Resourcen) und dem Crafting. Zum Abschluss werdet ihr zu einem Außenposten geschickt, wo es weitere Quests gibt, die dann aber schon knackiger oder umfangreicher sind.

Ein schönes Einführungsvideo zu diesem Thema findet ihr auch hier: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=sDgGgunLhmA

Bedenkt: Darkfall Online ist kein PvE Spiel! Die Quests sind nicht dazu gedacht, euch von A nach B zu führen, um dabei XP und Level zu sammeln, damit ihr in die nächsten Gebiete kommt, um dort weitere Quests anzunehmen und zu absolvieren.
Der Content in DFO wird von Spielern bestimmt! Es geht hierbei hauptsächlich um Gebiete, Reiche, politische Konflikte, Diplomatie, Allianzen, Intrigen, persönliche Vorteile, usw.
Wer so schnell wie möglich Max Level sein will, damit man das beste Equip farmen und sich damit Selbstbestätigung zu verschaffen, wird in DFO nicht glücklich werden.
Equipment ist nur dafür da, um euer Überleben zu sichern. Aber selbst wenn ihr mit dem besten Equip, was es im Spiel gibt, sterbt: Es wechselt dann den Besitzer.

Ich würde euch auch empfehlen: Bleibt solange in den Startgebieten, wie möglich. Die Schwierigkeitskurve außerhalb dieser steigt sehr steil an und man sollte dafür gerüstet sein. Dazu aber mehr im nächsten Abschnitt.

Und als Abschluss für hier gilt ein Grundsatz in dem Spiel: Schafft eure Beute immer zur *Bank* und tragt nur das mit euch, was ihr auch bereit seid, zu verlieren!

*8.) Charakter-Training & Skills*

Wie Anfangs erwähnt gibt es bei Darkfall Online weder Level, noch Klassen. Alles basiert auf einem offenen und kombiniertem Skillsystem, bei dem die Fähigkeit an Effizienz gewinnt, die am meisten eingesetzt und trainiert wird, sei dies passiv oder aktiv. Je höher ein jeweiliger Skill ist, umso mehr Verbesserungen schaltet er frei.

Deswegen macht es auch keinen Sinn, so schnell wie möglich die Startquests zu machen, um zum nächsten Posten zu gelangen. Weil wenn man so vorgeht, wird man an den dort verfügbaren Quests ohnehin scheitern. Die Quests ziehen dich nicht durch die "Level", so wie man's aus anderen Spielen vlt. kennt. Sie geben lediglich Orientierungshilfe und sorgen für die ersten Aufgaben.

Daher ist es wichtig, den Charakter passend vorzubereiten. Seit dem letzten Patch ist der Gewinn an Fähigkeitenzuwachs, den man durch PvE Mobs bekommt, drei mal höher als durch Spielercharaktere. Früher war es noch viel müßiger, seine Skills auf sauberem Wege zu steigern.

Ich persönlich würde euch folgendes empfehlen: Goblins, Kobolde und Trolle farmen, bis ihr

- mind. 25 *Rigor* (Schutz vor allen Schadensarten)
- mind. 25 *Skill mit einer 1H Waffe* (Schwert, Axt, ...)
- mind. 50 *Skill mit einer 2H Waffe* (Großschwert, Großaxt, Polearm, ...)
- mind. 50 *Archery* (Bogen)
- mind. 50-75 *Lesser Magic*

habt. Erst dann die Startgebiete verlassen. *Hinweis:* Ihr erhaltet nur Skillpunkte mit "richtigen" Waffen - die Startwaffen zählen *NICHT* dazu! Ihr benötigt also zB ein Schwert oder eine Axt, die die Goblins fallen lassen, um damit Schwert- oder Axt-Kunde zu skillen. Die Startwaffe ist dafür nutzlos!

Um *Rigor* und *Defense* zu "farmen", lasst euch einfach von den Goblins prügeln. Passt aber auf, dass ihr es überlebt!

Alternativ zu Goblins lassen sich auch Kobolde sehr gut farmen und liefern eine Menge Pfeile und Großschwerter als Loot.
Trolle sind auch zu empfehlen, allerdings ein wenig härter, da sie gut mit Magie umsich werfen, aber dafür auch gut Reagenzien wie Bone und Sulfur droppen. Die kann zB selber benutzen, um seine Magie an den Trollen zu skillen.

Während ihr farmt, skillt nebenbei auch kräftig eure "Lesser Magic"-Zauber! Ab 75 Skillpunkten in "Lesser Magic" bekommt ihr Zugang zu "Greater Magic", welche wiederum ab 25 Skillpunkten weitere Zweige freischaltet. Auch erhaltet ihr schon ab 30 Punkten in "Lesser Magic" Verbesserungen in dieser Schule.

Ebenfalls könnt ihr aller 25 Skillpunkte für eine Waffe weitere Specials beim Lehrer in den Städten ("XYZ _the Fighter_" heissen die meist) kaufen, wie zB Knockback, Whirlwind, usw.

Hebt euch ebenfalls alle Reagenzien und Resourcen auf, die ihr sammelt, wie zB Bones, Resin, Sulfur, Nacre, etc. Das braucht ihr später um entweder Zauber oder Crafting zu skillen!

Seht auch einfach mal bei den Magiern, Arkanisten oder Schmieden in den (Haupt-)Städten vorbei und schaut euch an, was sie so anzubieten haben und ab wann ihr was lernen könnt, vorallem wieviel Gold es kostet.

Eine andere wichtige Komponente in der Charakterentwicklung spielt ebenfalls das Crafting, Harvesting, das Schwimmen, Laufen, Springen, etc.

So erhaltet ihr durch Holz hacken und Steine bzw. Mineralien klopfen Zuwachs in Stärke, Vitalität und Weisheit. Durch Herbalism (Kräuterkunde) erhaltet ihr Training in Quickness, Intelligence und Wisdom.
Durch Wood Cutting erhaltet ihr Vitalität, Weisheit. Durch Schmieden zusätzlich noch Stärke, usw.
Mit Schwimmen und Rennen erhöht ihr ebenfalls Stärke, Vitalität und Quickness. Etc. Quasi bei allem was ihr macht kommt etwas für eure Charakterentwicklung raus.

*9.) Reittiere*

Jede Rasse - bis auf die Mahirim - hat seine eigenen Mounts. Die Menschen zB Pferde, die Alfar Shulgan Drachen, die Orks Todesschweine, etc. Dazu kommt noch ein spezielles Mount: Das Battlehorn, ein Kampfrhinozeros.

Es gibt jedoch keine Einschränkungen, welche Rasse welche Mounts reiten kann. Jeder kann alles reiten. Wenn ihr also irgendwo in der Pampa ein herrenloses Mount rumstehen seht, könnt ihr einfach draufspringen und wenn euch der (Ex-)Besitzer nicht erwischt, ist es eures.

Mounts bekommt man auf vier Wegen: 
Stehlen
Von Spielern looten
Von anderen Spielern kaufen
Craften
Die letzten beiden Punkte sind aber die wahrscheinlichsten.

Wenn ihr Mounts von Spielern kaufen wollt, können, je nach Mount und Umständen, die Preise stark variieren. Shulgan Drakes sind zB sehr beliebt, da es die leisesten Mounts sind, aber auch ziemlich Style haben. Mir persönlich gefallen aber Deathpigs am meisten.

Zum Craften von Standard-Mounts benötigt man drei Dinge:

Taming Skill für 500g
Tamer's Whistle für 200g
1x Steed Gras, erhält man von Herbalism
Ist selbsterklärend: Den Taming Skill aus dem *Skills* Fenster öffnen, Mount auswählen, craften. Und keine Sorge: Wenn es fehlschlägt, bleibt euch das Steed Gras erhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um ein Mount aus eurem Rucksack zu spawnen, zielt auf den Boden in eurer Nähe und doppelklickt das Item im Rucksack. Ihr könnt auch Mount Items in die Hotbar ziehen. Lauft zum Mount, drückt F und voilà.

Natürlich könnt ihr auch vom Mount aus kämpfen: Wenn ihr eine Einhandwaffe angelegt habt, zieht sie mit *R* und es kann losgehen. Zielen und treffen vom Mount aus ist aber etwas schwieriger. Wenn das Mount steht, könnt ihr es ebenfalls benutzen, um damit anzugreifen. Einfach *linke Maustaste* klicken und es beisst nach vorn. *S* + *linke Maustaste* lässt es nach hinten treten oder schlagen. Bedenkt aber: Auch euer Mount hat Hitpoints. Wenn diese runter sind, stirbt es.

Um vom Mount abzusteigen, schaut nach unten, auf den Kopf vom Mount und drückt F. Das Icon sollte sich vorher auch ändern. Um das Mount zu despawnen, stellt euch davor, drückt *G* und wählt "Despawn Mount."

*10.) Harvesting & Crafting*

Resourcen sammeln und Gegenstände herstellen ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Spiels.

So können die besten Rüstungen, Waffen und Accessoirs nur von Spielern hergestellt werden. Ebenso zum Verstärken von Rüstungen oder Waffen sind Spieler nötig (Enchanting). Ebenso wird der Fuhrpark (Schiffe, Siege Tanks, Flöße, Reittiere) ausschließlich von Spielern zur Verfügung gestellt. Und wie oben schon erwähnt steigert man auch seine Charakterattribute durch Harvesting und Crafting.

Je nach Mentalität jedes Einzelnen mag man solche Sachen mehr oder weniger gut leiden. Während die einen leidenschaftliche Crafter sind, empfinden die anderen es nur als pure Zeitverschwendung.

Ich persönlich bin kein Crafter. Habe aber für mich einen Mittelweg gefunden. Wenn ich zu Hause bin und von da aus auch arbeiten kann, läuft auf dem PC Darkfall, während ich auf dem Laptop arbeite. Tagsüber verbringe ich die Zeit in Städten und lasse die ganze Zeit den Char entweder Holz hacken, Steine klopfen, Büsche abernten, angeln, kochen, Holz verarbeiten, etc. Wenn ich arbeiten muß, kann er das auch ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn ich dann abends noch Lust auf 'ne Runde aktiv spielen hab, hat sich die Vorarbeit des Tages gelohnt, indem ich mit gesteigerten Lebenspunkten, Ausdauer und Mana rausgehen und schauen kann, was sich sonst noch so für Beute machen lässt.

Empfehlenswerte Berufe für den Anfang:

- 1) Bowyer, um Pfeile herzustellen
- 2) Taming, um sich Mounts zu machen

Beide kosten jeweils 500g zum erlernen und für das benötigte Werkzeug benötigt ihr 40g für das "Woodcutting Knife" und 200g für die "Tamer's Whistle."
Sammelberufe habt ihr bereits alle standardmäßig. Auch Schmelzen, Kochen, Gebäude reparieren, usw. Ihr benötigt nur das jeweilige Werkzeug (Axt, Hacke, Sichel, ...) und die passende Werkstatt.

Kauft euch bei einem Händler ("... _the Merchant_") eine Säge (20g). Aus allem Holz was ihr sammelt, macht Bretter. Dazu benötigt ihr eine Werkbank. Aus allem Eisenerz was ihr sammelt, macht Eisenbarren. Dafür braucht ihr einen Schmelzofen und eine Zange. Eine Zange bekommt ihr - soweit ich mich erinnern kann - im Laufe der Anfangsquest oder ihr kauft euch eine für 20g. Beide Resourcen braucht ihr zur Pfeilherstellung und wie schon geschrieben pusht ihr nebenbei damit auch eure Attribute.

Im späteren Verlauf könnt ihr dann noch Waffen- und Rüstungsschmied lernen, sowie alle anderen Berufe. Dafür ist die Resourcenbeschaffung aber aufwändiger und umfangreicher. Das hier aufzuführen würde den Rahmen sprengen und auch mangels eigener Erfahrung unzulänglich sein. Passende Guides dazu finden sich im Netz.

*11.) Magie*

Magie spielt in Darkfall Online auch eine wichtige Rolle. So wie das Bogenschießen ist auch das Zaubern nur aus der FPS Sicht möglich. Zum Zaubern benötigt ihr einen angelegten und gezogenen Zauberstab, ihr müßt den gewünschten Spell auswählen (idealerweise per Hotbar - zur Not per Spells Fenster) und ggf. die passenden Reagenzien dabei haben.

Anders als bei den Main Stream MMOs benötigen fast alle Zauber in DFO Reagenzien. Diese sammelt ihr im laufe des Spiels oder kauft sie euch von anderen Spielern. Daher gilt hier nochmal zu sagen: Behaltet alles an Reagenzien und Resourcen, was ihr sammelt und findet. Irgendwann werdet ihr es benötigen!

Zu Beginn ist man ein Anfänger in der Schule der "Lesser Magic" und hat nur zwei Zauber. "Mana Missile" als Offensivzauber und "Heal Self" als kleiner Selbstheilungszauber. Beide Zauber benötigen keine Reagenzien. Ab "Lesser Magic" Skill 30 kann man sich die ersten neuen Spells kaufen, die jedoch schon Zutaten benötigen, wie zB Sulfur. Kurz danach kommt noch Resin dazu, zB für "Mana to Stamina." Daher gilt wieder zu sagen: Bunkern, bunkern, bunkern!

Ab "Lesser Magic" Skill 75 kann man "Greater Magic" lernen. Ab "Greater Magic" Skill 25 hat man dann wieder Zugang zu weiteren Zweigen, wie zB "Spell Chanting" (Supporter Magic) und "Witchcraft."

Detaillierte Magic Guides finden sich im Netz. Den hier find ich zB ganz nützlich: Wizards Handbook

*12.) Spielweisen*

Wie schon mehrmals gesagt: Darkfall Online ist anders. Hier geht es nicht darum, schnellstmöglich Max Level zu erreichen, um am "Endcontent" mitzumachen. Nein. Den Endcontent gibts von Anfang an - oder nie. Je nachdem, wie man's sehen will. Ich denke die besten Erfahrungen macht man hier, indem man sich Zeit lässt und seinen Charakter entwickelt. Sonst wird man schnell zum Opfer. Entweder von Mobs oder von Spielern.

Wenn man weiß, worauf man sich einlässt, kann man natürlich auch so früh wie möglich die Startgebiete verlassen, um die Welt zu erkunden. Das habe ich zB ganz am Anfang gemacht. Einfach mal Richtung Startgebiete von anderen Rassen laufen, um dort sein Glück zu versuchen, PvP zu betreiben und Profit zu machen. Den Spaß und die Spannung, die ich dabei hatte, bekommt man sonst sehr selten in Spielen bzw. MMOs. Man rennt von Baum zu Baum, kriecht durch Büsche, schleicht sich an seine Gegner ran, in der Hoffnung unentdeckt zu bleiben, schnell zuschlagen zu können, zu plündern und wieder weg, bevor die noch restlichen Spieler in der Nähe auf dich aufmerksam werden und dich anfangen zu jagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab dabei zwar auch etliche male ins Gras gebissen, aber auch selbst einiges abgestaubt. Vorallem 'ne ganze Menge Spaß.

Eine andere - auch empfohlene - Möglichkeit wäre, sich so bald wie möglich eine Gilde zu suchen. Ausgebaute und nette Gilden können Startcharakteren einen guten Boost geben, da durch Belagerungen und Gruppen PvP meist immer genug Ausrüstung, Mounts, Resourcen und Reagenzien übrig sind, die man entweder hinterhergeschmissen oder für einen geringen Obulus bekommt.
Auch hat man hier Chancen, an PvE Gruppen und deren Profit teilzunehmen, wo man entweder sonst alleine gegen die Gegner keine Chance hätte oder da nie (lebend) hinkommen würde. Meist plündert einer und der Gewinn wird am Ende des Dungeons geteilt.
Allerdings sollte man auch aufpassen, dass eine Balance zwischen geben und nehmen in der Gilde herrscht. Die meisten Gilden haben ohnehin eine wöchentlich abzuführende Gildensteuer. Aber wer solche Vorzüge und Gelegenheiten als Selbstbedienungsladen ausnutzt, wird schneller wieder "rausgeprügelt", als er denkt und schafft sich zudem noch permanente neue "Freunde." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterm Strich kann man aber sagen: Darkfall Online kann man spielen, wie man will. Es gibt grobe Richtlinien, an die man sich halten sollte und die hilfreich sind, es ist aber keine Bedingung, die erst erfüllt werden muss, bevor man was anderes machen kann. Je dicker das eigene Fell, umso weniger werden einen die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten des eigenen Ablebens stören, denen man so im Alltag in Agon begegnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*13.) Lernkurve*

Es gibt ein lustiges Bild, was die Lernkurve zwischen EVE Online und anderen MMOs darstellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, dass man die EVE Kurve auch gern mit der DFO Kurve gleichsetzen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*14.) Überlebenstipps*

Die Welt von Agon kann ein rauer und gemeiner Ort sein. Damit dein Charakter - und auch dein Account - eine lange Zeit leben, folgende Tipps:

Lasse dir nie deine Ausdauer ausgehen! Vorallem im Kampf. Du wirst dann nicht mehr rennen können, nicht mehr reiten, nicht mehr kämpfen, nicht mehr blocken.
Um deine Ausdauer zu regenerieren, gibt es Essen oder später den Zauber "Mana to Stamina", welcher 1x Resin pro Cast benötigt.
Achte auf deinen Lebensbalken. Ab 30-20% solltest du rasten und/oder Essen einwerfen.
Treffer in den Rücken verursachen ein Vielfaches an Schaden.
Nimm genug Essen mit. Aber auch nicht zuviel.
Habt immer ein Auge auf eure Umgebung!
Trage nur das bei dir, was du auch bereit bist zu verlieren.
Lieber einmal zuviel zur Bank gehen, als einmal zu wenig.
Geräusche, die du verursachst (Schwimmen, Magie, Mounts, ...) sind in deiner Umgebung zu hören.
Mehrere Mounts am Horizont verheißen oft nichts gutes.
Durch jeden Schlag, den du blockst, verliert dein Gegner ein Vielfaches seiner Ausdauer.
Umso höher dein Parry Skill, umso mehr Ausdauer verliert der Gegner.
Der Name von Spielern erscheint, je nach Alignment, in verschiedenen Farben. Die sind wie folgt:

Mitglieder deines Clans erscheinen in *HELL GRÜN*.
Mitglieder eines Clans, mit dem sich dein Clan im Krieg befindet, erscheinen in *DUNKEL ORANGE*.
Mitglieder eines allierten Clans erscheinen in *GRÜN*.
Feinde der eigenen Rassen-Allianz erscheinen in *DUNKEL ROT*.
FEINDLICHE Mitglieder der eigenen Rassen-Allianz erscheinen in *ROT*. ("Reds")
AGGRESSIVE Mitglieder der eigenen Rassen-Allianz erscheinen in *GRAU*. ("Rogue")
FREUNDLICHE Mitglieder der eigenen Rassen-Allianz erscheinen in *BLAU*.
Nimm dich also vor jedem Spieler in Acht, dessen Name nicht in HELL GRÜN, GRÜN oder BLAU erscheint.

*15.) Nützliche Links*


Offizielle F.A.Q.http://www.eu.darkfa...t.php?pname=FaqSinister Darkfall Maphttp://www.afraidyet...te=Darkfall_MapUrme Political Map (wird ständig aktualisiert)http://df.urme.com/map/Wizards Handbookhttp://forums.darkfa...ad.php?t=167902Darkfall Guides and Information ('ne Art Wiki)http://darkfallinfo.wetpaint.com/PvP Nooby Tipps #1http://www.youtube.c...h?v=kmAyV75tOLAPvP Nooby Tipps #2http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6h4lOvl4ybMPvP Video: Ginger Magican VS Evaner Mordredhttp://megavideo.com/?v=H2O0R9ZADarkfall Online Crafting Spreadsheethttp://spreadsheets....qjt1Sv5Bw&gid=4Darkfall - Accelerated Character Development Guide 1-4http://www.youtube.c...h?v=sDgGgunLhmA

*16.) Abschluss*

Ich hoffe, ich konnte mit diesem Roman ein paar Leute inspirieren, sich mal Darkfall Online anzuschauen und dass sie sich da zurecht finden.

Der Guide stellt keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit oder absolute Richtigkeit. Es ist meine Art, das Spiel zu sehen und zu spielen und wer sich davon eine Scheibe abschneiden und seinen Teil daraus mitnehmen kann, dem hab ich damit schon geholfen.

Wie oben schon erwähnt: Sollten grobe Fehler irgendwo sein, bitte ich um Korrektur. Wer Fragen hat, stellt diese bitte hier im Thread. Da haben alles was davon, statt per PM, wo nur ich und der Fragesteller es sieht. Sollten sich Fragen häufen, werde ich den Guide noch um eine FAQ ergänzen.

Im Spiel könnt ihr mich per /tell erreichen. Charaktername ist *Yavapai Nantego*.

*17.) Änderungen*
28.11.2009 13:45
* Tastenbelegungen um Revive (Y) und Gank (X) ergänzt.
* Informationen zur Handhabung von Revive und Gank unter "Erste Schritte" 

29.01.2010 09:15
* Update zu Punkt 6 (Steuerung): Waffe wegstecken vorm Benutzen nicht mehr nötig.
* Nützliche Links um Darkfall Online Crafting Spreadsheet ergänzt. Danke Tagres!

07.02.2010 17:10
* Information zu Punkt 8 hinzugefügt, dass sich Kobolde ebenso leicht farmen lassen, wie Goblins.
* Liste nützlicher Links um "Darkfall - Accelerated Character Development Guide" ergänzt.

18.06.2010 15:10
* Empfehlungen unter Punkt 8 überarbeitet

*Viel Spaß in Darkfall Online!*


----------



## Ineluki-OA (22. Oktober 2009)

Wunderbar, sowas hat bisher in deutsch zumindest gefehlt.


----------



## StaffEcon (22. Oktober 2009)

sehr nice... 

 verlink doch diesen bericht gleich mal im www.darkfallonline.eu/forum unter Darkfall Allgeim mit Quellenangabe und auf deinen namen bezogen gruss econ


----------



## Ineluki-OA (22. Oktober 2009)

Schon erledigt Econ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithirandir (22. Oktober 2009)

Boah da haste dir aber Mühe gegeben...vielen dank


----------



## Nagroth (25. Oktober 2009)

Bitte sticky machen! Sehr guter Guide hier, hat lange gefehlt.


----------



## Niburu (25. Oktober 2009)

Wow grad mal gelesen. Sehr guter Guide.


----------



## Tagres (7. Januar 2010)

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=r4w...Sv5Bw&gid=4

Den Link finde ich noch gut, wenn man sich ans craften macht.


----------



## Nito (11. Februar 2010)

Sehr gut gemachte Worldmap.
http://feylines.net/yourmom/


----------



## duepj (16. Februar 2010)

Top Guide. Er hat mich letztendlich dazu gebracht mit Darkfall zu beginnen und ich bereue es nicht.


----------



## Ya2So4 (30. März 2010)

Netter Guide, hat mich neugierig auf das game gemacht *trialsaug*


----------



## rovdyr (30. März 2010)

Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschliessen, sehr gut geschrieben. Danke.


----------

